# Brunneria borealis



## Lientje (Aug 23, 2007)

Hellow,

can anybody tell me what the ooth of Brunneria borealis is looking like?

Thank you


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 23, 2007)

Here's 2 pics, i think they are old one's of Yen's ,












got em from here

http://www.insectgalleries.com/categories.php?cat_id=33


----------



## Lientje (Aug 23, 2007)

Thank you!

I have 3 femelles. I don't know when the are adult because there are no wings, wright?

They are also parthenogenetic? So they told me...


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 24, 2007)

Yep, that sp. is parthenogenetic


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 24, 2007)

The problem about parthenogenetic species is that the hatching rate is not as high supposedly as a mated one, because of lack of diversity.

I find it wierd that they still eat each other. Since they are like clones, it would be like killing themselves.


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 24, 2007)

Ben good find, those pics are probably 2 yrs old!

Hatching rate for these species is about 20-40 nymphs, the interesting part is they don't hatch all at once. The ooth needs high temp. and daily misting.

You will know when they matured into adult, adult female has small wings. (see circle in pic below)


----------

